

How to Validate an Idea on Hacker News - wnm
http://blog.remoteworknewsletter.com/2014/10/15/how-to-valdiate-an-idea-on-hacker-news/

======
ColinWright
Misleading title - this isn't about how to validate an idea on HN, it's a
single story about how one idea hot the front page on HN and lots of people
signed up.

There's a difference.

It's an interesting story, it's an interesting project, but the title is
definitely wrong.

~~~
wnm
mh, sorry for misleading you. not my intention. but i think my story is
exactly about how to validate an idea on HN. I wrote about every step I did
and couldn't have been more transparent about it. I learned quite a lot from
similar articles on HN from other people... having said that, I'm happy to
hear suggestions for a more fitting title, and have nothing against a mod
changing it

~~~
wnm
maybe a mod can change it to "How I validated an Idea on Hacker News"?

~~~
ColinWright
You can change it - hit the "Edit" link.

And it's not about validating an idea - I think that's where we have a
mismatch in expectation. You didn't validate it, you submitted it, and it went
well. There's a difference.

~~~
wnm
Yes, maybe there is a mismatch about what we think validation means. I think
it means looking for indicators that you are not the only one liking your
idea. When you offer a product, one indicator (the most obvious actually)
would be, if people buy it. For an email list, the most obvious indicator if
other people like your idea is, if they are willing to give you their email
address. From all the visitors to my site, 25 percent thought the idea was
good enough to enter their email address. And everybody who runs a newsletter
can tell you how hard it is to get people to enter their email. To me this is
validation. Validation that people find value in the idea...

